# Cyber Gateway, Hyderabad, India



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Looks more like a space ship*


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 23, 2004)

I would like to see a monorail passing through, but it's good not doubt.
Not great though...
*8*


----------



## Bikaner (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool! 9/10


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

cool........
hope that the area around it would be as hitech as the building................


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

cool!!


----------

